# Bugs in hive



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Can anybody tell me what these bugs are? I found a few in my hive and was wondering if it's something I need to take care of. We tried to catch one and found out that they have wings and fly.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Small hive beetle?

I can't really tell from the photo. Check the link and see if that's what you have. 

Never had a problem with them here in Maine but I know they need prompt attention elsewhere.

Wayne


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you are only seeing a small number of them, I wouldn't worry about them. But, if you are seeing a bunch, 20 or more, then you will want to do something about them. Especially if you see larvae crawling around and making a mess.

Read up on SHB. Mike Hood from Clemson is the east coast expert on SHB. He can give you all sorts of info pertinent to SC. Fred Singleton is the person in charge of apiary inspection in your part of the state.


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

I'm going to go back into the hive tomorrow and capture a couple and then take some better pictures. I couldn't get the bug to stay still while I took his picture.


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

welcome to the world of beekeeping in the south,yes it is the shb the bees can chase them but cant kill them, a lot of beek are goingto closed screen bb with oil pans ,year round it kills mites, shbs, ants wax mouth larve ,and any other varmet the bee chase into it. I use them in place of chem` and drugs in the hive. good luck rock.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Freeman Beetle Trap

ABJ or BeeSource published the plans to build them last year. Otherwise you can buy.

Here in the north we trade long springs and summers for no hive beetles or AHB.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

You can also use a Black CD case with some peanut butter in it as a trap. Glue a long stick to it for use as a handle to insert the trap all the way back on the bottom board. Use the handle to pull the trap and empty/kill all the beetles. Read about this online awhile back and heard about it from Barbara Bloetscher (State Inspector for Ohio) at the Ohio Honey Festival last weekend.


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

yes you can use thies little traps that are so time consumming or the screen bb with the oil pan , and chang the oil about 4 times a year plus all the other things it kills.year round??????? good luck rock


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

bbbbeeman,

Do you have a picture or a place where I can get the instructions on how to build this bottom board with an oil pan under it. Right now, I have a solid bb because that's what someone gave me when they caught my swarm.

Should I just get a sbb and put a pan of some kind of oil under it? What kind of oil should I use?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I use soybean oil from Sam's, 5 gal is less than 20 bucks. I see Freeman came out with a new design that allows for ventilation with the tray in.


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

YOU CAN GO TO www.freemanbeeteltrap.com. get one of his traps and from that you can make your own.use as is chang it or modifye it . good luck rock


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Thanks to all for your helpful and much appreciated comments! 

Now it's time to trap some beetles.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is a youtube video on making beetle traps!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_KDPp8H6PU


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

honeybeekeeper,

My hive is 2 deeps and a medium. Do I have to take the hive apart to staple this into the bottom board?


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes! Just like you would if you done a complete inspection! If you ever decide to go with a SBB i would staple it to the side of the lower deep hive body and run a oil pan as well!


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

NDnewbeek said:


> Freeman Beetle Trap
> 
> ABJ or BeeSource published the plans to build them last year. Otherwise you can buy.


Does anybody have a link to where these plans for the Freeman Beetle trap can be found?


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

no.freeman sales them by one reproduce it if you like or buy more from him. they work .I get my oil from restaurant that is used for cooking I only use vegetable oil , some times I have to strain it but it is free. good luck rock.


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

bbbbeeman,

Thanks. That's what I'll do - buy one and then reproduce my own from that pattern. I have a wood shop and can build all my equipment, if I have the plans. 

Great tip on the oil too. Keeping the overhead low is a good thing.


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

*Freeman Beetle Trap and its use*

Here is a link to a video on how to use the Freeman Beetle Trap. I found it very helpful and instructive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld7rRC6S2Ss&feature=player_embedded

And, here is a link showing how to build one, but pay close attention because they do it fast. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkfqxYL-45E

Finally, here is the link to buy one.

http://www.freemanbeetletrap.com/


----------

